# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Dezembro 2016



## guisilva5000 (1 Dez 2016 às 00:03)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2016 às 10:47)

Bom dia .

Já entramos...no mês do menino Jesus ,e parece querer começar com ...só falta chegar .com 11.9ºC e tudo tapado .


----------



## Serrano (1 Dez 2016 às 11:15)

10°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2016 às 11:16)

Boas...já cá chegou ...já pinga .


----------



## Cesar (1 Dez 2016 às 13:43)

Ceu nublado, com o sol a espreitar, temperatura agradável.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2016 às 14:02)

Boas...estão de volta os aguaceiros ...depois de uma pausa para o almoço ,muito escuro a sul ,com 11.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (1 Dez 2016 às 14:12)

Boas... Chuva fraca 
Temperatura 10.3ºC e 92%Hr
acumulada 0.2mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2016 às 16:02)

Boas...continua tudo tapado ,os aguaceiros agora mais fracos,com 11.0ºC e o primeiro milímetro do mês de .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2016 às 17:12)

Boas...já não chove,tudo tapado com nevoeiro alto,vento muito fraco,quase de noite ,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2016 às 17:46)

*Português regista imagens mágicas da Serra da Estrela entre -3ºC e 0ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2016 às 18:48)

Boas...tudo igual ,com esta manta a tapar a temperatura nem mexe ,com 10.9ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Dez 2016 às 19:20)

Boas, hoje ainda não , algum vento do quadrante leste, a temperatura sempre na casa dos 14°C durante a tarde, de momento 10,0°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2016 às 20:36)

Boas...chuva fraca,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Dez 2016 às 20:52)

Boas, vento fraco de norte com 9,7°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2016 às 21:26)

Boas...continua tapado e sem chuva,com 10.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 12.0ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## huguh (1 Dez 2016 às 22:10)

chove agora por aqui


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Dez 2016 às 06:42)

Bom dia, céu limpo com 4,4°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2016 às 08:22)

Bom dia .

Muito nevoeiro ...mas já vai levantando ,com 10.1ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2016 às 14:38)

Boas...e por cá continua nublado ,com 12.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2016 às 20:23)

Boas...céu mais limpo e vento fraco,com 10.1ºC e 87%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2016 às 22:46)

Boas...nublado e vento fraco,com 10.0ºC e 89%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2016 às 10:59)

Bom dia .

Por cá continua tudo tapadinho ...nem chove nem faz sol ,com 11.2ºC e 85%HR.

Dados de ontem 9.8ºC / 12.6ºC.


----------



## Serrano (3 Dez 2016 às 11:24)

Vai chovendo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 8°C.


----------



## panda (3 Dez 2016 às 12:37)

Boas...Chuva, vento fraco
Temperatura 10ºC e 97%Hr
acumulada 6.5mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2016 às 13:30)

Boas...já chegou em forma de aguaceiros ,com 11.2ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Dez 2016 às 15:42)

Chuva moderada com períodos de chuva forte, parece que houve uma célula que se intensificou aqui mesmo.


----------



## Célia Salta (3 Dez 2016 às 16:02)

Por aqui chuva e tempo escuro  Falta a senhora  Pode ser que venha a noite é mais "bonita"


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2016 às 16:07)

Boas...parece estar a chegar em força ...muito escuro  e vento moderado  de ESE,com 11.1ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2016 às 17:11)

Boas...a chuva e o vento aumentar ,com 10.7ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## huguh (3 Dez 2016 às 17:52)

boas 
por aqui já chove há uns 30 min


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2016 às 18:07)

Boas ,com 10.7ºC e 12.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2016 às 19:28)

Boas ...não para ,agora chove bem ,com 10.9ºC e 19.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Dez 2016 às 20:16)

Boas, chuva desde as 17h00 sem grande intensidade mas certinha, de momento 12,8°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2016 às 20:25)

Boas...parece querer parar de ...nevoeiro ,com 11.2ºC e 21.0mm.


----------



## panda (3 Dez 2016 às 20:39)

Boas...certinha que ela ta  acumulada 33.7mm
Temperatura 10.2ºC e 99%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2016 às 21:39)

Boas...já não chove...só nevoeiro ,temperatura subiu ligeiramente,com 11.7ºC...máxima do dia .


----------



## Cesar (4 Dez 2016 às 01:09)

Nas ultimas 2 horas parou a chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2016 às 10:41)

Bom dia .

Hoje já com sol ...nuvens e sol,com 13.8ºC e algum vento.

Dados de ontem 9.7ºC / 12.1ºC e de 21.0mm.


----------



## Serrano (4 Dez 2016 às 11:03)

9.6° no Sarzedo, sem chuva neste momento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Dez 2016 às 11:13)

Boas, sem chuva com céu parcialmente nublado com temperatura agradável de 12,2°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2016 às 13:31)

Boas...depois de uns bons momentos de sol pela manhã ,de momento,novamente nublado ,com 15.9ºC e algum vento de SSE.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Dez 2016 às 17:03)

Boas, céu cinzento ainda sem chuva, 16,5°C e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## Célia Salta (4 Dez 2016 às 18:33)

Boas por aqui hoje nada de chuva  Ontem a tarde/noite choveu bem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2016 às 19:49)

Boas...nublado por nuvens baixas a virem de SE ,com 13.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2016 às 21:29)

Boas...nublado e algum vento,com 12.7ºC e 87%HR.

Dados de hoje 11.7ºC / 16.6ºC.


----------



## panda (4 Dez 2016 às 23:22)

Boas...Temperatura 13.2ºC e 85%Hr
acumulada 7.7mm


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Dez 2016 às 07:23)

Bom dia, céu com poucas nuvens, 9,1°C


----------



## panda (5 Dez 2016 às 11:30)

Bons dias, céu praticamente limpo
Temperatura 13.7ºC e 76%Hr


----------



## Cesar (5 Dez 2016 às 12:33)

Boas tempo de sol com algumas nuvens sobre a Serra da Estrela.
Não está muito frio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2016 às 14:32)

Boa tarde .

Voltamos aos dias com sol...também sabe bem uns dias com sol ,com 17.3ºC...muito bom .


----------



## panda (5 Dez 2016 às 18:50)

Tarde agradável por aqui com 18.8ºC de máxima
Temperatura atual 13.4ºC e 78%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2016 às 19:23)

Boas...finalmente um final dia com céu limpo ,pela tarde o sol já aqueceu um bocadinho ,ainda com 13.7ºC e sem vento .


----------



## AnDré (5 Dez 2016 às 19:34)

Em Várzea da Serra, e depois de uma madrugada com temperaturas muito acima da média, (devido ao nevoeiro a mínima tinha sido de 7,7ºC), a temperatura lá vai descendo para valores "mais típicos para a época".
Há instantes estavam 5,3ºC.

A máxima foi de *13,2ºC*.

Time-lapse do dia:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2016 às 22:14)

Boas...limpo e vento fraco,com 13.0ºC e 66%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.9ºC / 17.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Dez 2016 às 06:42)

Bom dia, 5,0°C com muito nevoeiro


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2016 às 14:05)

Boas ...muito sol e quente ,com 17.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2016 às 18:43)

Boas...enquanto houve sol foi bom ,com 14.4ºC...nada se mexe .


----------



## Cesar (6 Dez 2016 às 18:47)

Tempo com algum nevoeiro durante a manha, durante a tarde sol quente, agora a noite a ficar fresca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2016 às 22:26)

Boas...limpo e vento muito fraco,com 12.3ºC e 70%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.6ºC / 17.9ºC.


----------



## panda (7 Dez 2016 às 00:40)

Tudo calmo com 8.5ºC e 93%Hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Dez 2016 às 07:39)

Bom dia, mais uma manhã de nevoeiro com 4,8°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2016 às 10:42)

Bons dias .

Dia de sol...mas meio passado ,ontem estava melhor ,com 12.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2016 às 16:49)

Boas...dia com pouco vento e continua...nada se mexe ,com 14.2ºC e algumas nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2016 às 21:59)

Boas...limpo e vento fraco,com 11.3ºC e 71%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.5ºC / 16.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Dez 2016 às 09:03)

Bom dia, hoje não há nevoeiro   minima de 4,5ºC com nuvens altas, 6,9ºC e vento fraco de NE. Barómetro em alta 1030hPa


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Dez 2016 às 09:22)

Boas, hoje antes do nascer do sol:


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Dez 2016 às 10:27)

boas, 15,6ºC com algumas nuvens altas


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2016 às 10:55)

Em Várzea da Serra o sol lá vai querendo espreitar por entre o nevoeiro.
Estão 6,2ºC. A mínima foi de 2,1ºC.

Há conta do nevoeiro, a estação lá vai acumulando algumas décimas de mm.
Hoje: 0,4mm; Ontem: 0,4mm; na 3ªfeira: 0,2mm.


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2016 às 11:05)

Bom dia,

Por terras do Nordeste Transmontano, seguimos com muito frio e nevoeiro, no  aeródromo de Mogadouro ( 714 m ), nevoeiro fechado e apenas 4ºc 












http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2016 às 11:25)

Bom dia.

Hoje mais fresco ...sol meio tapado e vento fraco ,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2016 às 13:41)

Por aqui nevoeiro, que subiu um pouco desde o início da manhã, e 5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Dez 2016 às 14:12)

Boas, de momento 16,3°C e o vento de NE moderado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2016 às 17:09)

Boas...hoje o dia foi bem fresco...pouco sol ,com 11.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Dez 2016 às 18:29)

Boas, muitas nuvens altas com 8,8°C e vento fraco de ENE


----------



## panda (8 Dez 2016 às 20:24)

Boas...Temperatura 9.6ºC e 76%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2016 às 21:12)

Boas...hoje mais fresco,com 9.5ºC e 63%HR.


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2016 às 21:37)

Boa noite!

Tal como ontem hoje tivemos um dia de nevoeiro persistente, ontem ainda levantou um pouco durante a tarde, mas hoje o nevoeiro foi uma constante.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Dez 2016 às 07:57)

Bom dia, um amanhecer agradável com céu praticamente limpo, com 10,3°C


----------



## panda (9 Dez 2016 às 08:08)

Bons dias, céu praticamente limpo
Temperatura 9.3ºC e 80%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2016 às 10:38)

Bom dia .

Hoje mais sol ...mas o ar fresquinho continua ,com 12.0ºC e algum vento.

Dados de ontem 8.3ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2016 às 12:02)

Boas ...sol e vento fresco de Este,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2016 às 14:28)

Boas ...agora pela tarde...bem melhor ambiente ,com 15.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2016 às 21:35)

Extremos de hoje: 2ºC / 10ºC, com nevoeiro até meio da manhã. A tarde foi de céu limpo, mas fresca.
Por agora o céu continua limpo, o que tem facilitado o arrefecimento.
4ºC neste momento.


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2016 às 21:40)

1,9C em Várzea da Serra. Valor que corresponde à mínima do dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2016 às 21:52)

Boas...limpo com vento fraco,com 11.2ºC e 68%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.1ºC / 15.9ºC.


----------



## panda (9 Dez 2016 às 22:44)

Temperatura 11.3ºC e 79%Hr


----------



## Cesar (10 Dez 2016 às 07:00)

o dia amanhece sem nuvens.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Dez 2016 às 07:25)

Bom dia, muitas nuvens e vento moderado de Este com 15,0°C


----------



## panda (10 Dez 2016 às 10:07)

Bons dias, céu nublado temperatura 11.3ºC e 85%Hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Dez 2016 às 14:21)

Boas, céu limpo com temperatura agradável 19,1°C e vento moderado de Sudeste, parece primavera


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2016 às 19:21)

Boas...mais nuvens e alguma neblina pela manhã,pela tarde mais limpo e ambiente agradável ,com 12.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Dez 2016 às 21:23)

Boas, esteve um dia "primaveril" bastante agradável, de momento faz frio com 8,1°C e vento nulo.


----------



## Cesar (10 Dez 2016 às 22:00)

Boa noite, neste momento a ficar algum nevoeiro.


----------



## panda (10 Dez 2016 às 23:38)

Boas...Muita orvalhada, temperatura 8.3ºC e 92%Hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Dez 2016 às 07:44)

Bom dia, ao contrário dos dias anteriores hoje está muito nevoeiro com mínima de 3,6°C, atual 3,9°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2016 às 10:35)

Bom dia .

Muito sol e vai aquecendo ambiente ,com 13.5ºC e 69%HR.

Dados de ontem 8.3ºC / 16.1ºC.


----------



## panda (11 Dez 2016 às 11:02)

Bons dias
Céu limpo com 8.1ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Dez 2016 às 16:34)

Boas, muito sol poucas nuvens e máxima de 18,5°C, de momento 16,5°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Dez 2016 às 17:27)

Boas, a temperatura vai descendo, agora com 12,8°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2016 às 17:58)

Boas...mais uma tarde limpa e agradável ,com 11.4ºC e sem vento .


----------



## Serrano (11 Dez 2016 às 18:22)

8.5°C no Sarzedo, após uma máxima de 12°C.


----------



## panda (11 Dez 2016 às 20:47)

Boas...Temperatura 8.4ºC e 87%Hr
Mínima de hoje *4.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2016 às 21:20)

Boas...com o regresso do vento a temperatura começou a subir ,com 10.8ºC e 92%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.7ºC / 16.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Dez 2016 às 22:18)

Boas, 5,3°C


----------



## panda (12 Dez 2016 às 01:08)

Pouco a pouco la vai descendo  6.5ºC e 90%Hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Dez 2016 às 07:22)

Bom dia, mais do mesmo, nevoeiro com 4,6°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2016 às 08:16)

Bom dia .

Sol pela zona...nevoeiro nos vales dos rios ,com 7.1ºC e sem vento .


----------



## panda (12 Dez 2016 às 10:13)

Bons dias, céu nublado
Temperatura 9.1ºC e 89%Hr


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Dez 2016 às 10:16)

Bons dias...


ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bom dia .
> 
> Sol pela zona...nevoeiro nos vales dos rios ,com 7.1ºC e sem vento .


 
Já agora, uma pequena correcção, céu limpo sobre a cidade, mas com bastantes nuvens, embora com abertas, na direcção da Serra da Gardunha/Estrela.


----------



## panda (12 Dez 2016 às 14:13)

Continuação de céu nublado com 14.4ºC e 71%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2016 às 15:05)

Albifriorento disse:


> Bons dias...
> 
> 
> Já agora, uma pequena correcção, céu limpo sobre a cidade, mas com bastantes nuvens, embora com abertas, na direcção da Serra da Gardunha/Estrela.


Boas...o que se passa a norte estou a zero ...tenho o castelo e a cidade pela frente a o monte do barrocal ,para Sul tudo limpo a perder de vista ,onde moras é ao contrário .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2016 às 15:06)

Boas...algumas nuvens a fazer sombra ,com 14.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2016 às 17:02)

Boa tarde!

Tal como ontem hoje temos a persistência de um denso manto de nevoeiro, por volta das 14h o Sol conseguiu furar o nevoeiro durante uns momentos, mas foi Sol de pouca dura. 
O IPMA lançou um aviso amarelo de nevoeiro para os distritos Transmontanos e para o distrito da Guarda.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2016 às 17:12)

Boas...o sol já se foi...ainda algumas nuvens ,com 13.0ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## panda (12 Dez 2016 às 17:44)

Agora já com céu mais limpo
Temperatura atual 11.6ºC e 79%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2016 às 20:28)

Boas...céu limpo e nada se mexe ,com 10.1ºC e 78%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2016 às 22:04)

Boas...limpo e já alguma neblina fraca a pairar no ar ,com 9.0ºC e sem vento .

Dados de hoje 6.3ºC / 15.2ºC.


----------



## panda (12 Dez 2016 às 23:51)

Temperatura atual 7.1ºC e 89%Hr

Dados de hoje  *4.7ºC */* 14.9ºC*


----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2016 às 00:02)

Boas.

A noite promete ser fria, por agora registo 2.5ºC sem nevoeiro, veremos o que nos reserva a madrugada!


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Dez 2016 às 07:34)

Bom dia, sem tirar nem pôr, manhã igual


Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, mais do mesmo, nevoeiro com 4,6°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2016 às 08:14)

Bom dia...nevoeiro bastante molhado ,não se vê nada ,com 5.2ºC .


----------



## panda (13 Dez 2016 às 10:01)

Bons dias, nevoeiro com 5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2016 às 10:25)

Boas...continua tudo tapado ,com 5.6ºC .


----------



## Z13 (13 Dez 2016 às 10:50)

Bom dia!
O nevoeiro vai dissipando, tal como no dia de ontem aqui pela cidade, e deixa uma mínima negativa de *-0,6ºC*.
A mais baixa deste inverno climatológico que ainda só leva 13 dias...

Neste momento *6,4ºC*


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Dez 2016 às 11:14)

Muito nevoeiro, com muita condensação aqui por CB,  10 da matina, e não há sinais de levantar, parece que é para o resto do dia. Visibilidade de cerca 20/25m.


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2016 às 12:02)

Bom dia.

Por aqui a manhã começou com céu limpo, mas depois apareceu o nevoeiro.
Alguma geada e gelo com uma mínima de 0ºC.

Esta manhã.






Céu nublado e 6ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2016 às 12:17)

Boas...tudo tapado ,com 6.4ºC .


----------



## panda (13 Dez 2016 às 13:22)

Nublado com 10.6ºC e 89%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2016 às 13:36)

Boas ...só levantou ligeiramente o nevoeiro,com 6.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2016 às 15:15)

Boas...tudo igual ,com 6.8ºC .


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2016 às 15:45)

Em Várzea da Serra, a orvalhada dos últimos 8 dias já rendeu 2,0mm.
No total o mês segue com 15,4mm.

O mesmo que provavelmente renderá a frente da próxima madrugada. 

De momento, céu muito nublado, vento fraco de SE e 9,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2016 às 19:07)

Boas...ainda instalado o nevoeiro ,com 7.2ºC .


----------



## panda (13 Dez 2016 às 20:26)

Temperatura atual 9ºC e 89%Hr

Dados de hoje * 3ºC* / *11.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2016 às 22:06)

Boas...nevoeiro ,com 7.4ºC e sem vento.

Dados de hoje 4.7ºC / 7.9ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Dez 2016 às 07:11)

Bom dia, já  forte desde a madrugada, com 8,7mm, 11,5°C e vento moderado de Sudoeste a 11km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2016 às 07:46)

Bom dia .

Chuvinha de volta ...vai regando ,com 9.6ºC e de vai nos 8.0mm.


----------



## panda (14 Dez 2016 às 10:39)

Bons dias, de momento não chove
acumulada 18.5mm
Temperatura 9.5ºC e 96%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2016 às 10:48)

Boas...boa rega matinal ...nublado e sem chuva ,com 9.8ºC e parou nos 14.0mm de .


----------



## Cesar (14 Dez 2016 às 11:02)

boas a chuva parou á pouco, agora ceu nublado.


----------



## Z13 (14 Dez 2016 às 11:07)

Por Bragança a chuva chegou por volta das 6h00 e já deixou *8,4mm*. A temperatura ainda se mantém nos *7,5ºC*. Certamente baixará bastante assim que entrar o ar frio!


----------



## panda (14 Dez 2016 às 13:40)

Já com sol e nuvens, temperatura 10.7ºC e 86%Hr


----------



## MSantos (14 Dez 2016 às 14:30)

Boa tarde!

Tivemos uma manhã de chuva igualmente aqui em Fig. Castelo Rodrigo, neste momento não chove mas o céu mantém-se muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2016 às 15:09)

Boas...já não choveu mais,já houve bons momentos de sol...novamente muito nublado ,com 11.2ºC,e hoje já com vento...depois de alguns dias mal se deu por ele .


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2016 às 15:42)

Aguaceiro de neve nas Penhas da Saúde.







Na Torre já está tudo branquinho.

Em Várzea da Serra estão 5,9ºC.
Vento moderado de oeste.
13,7mm de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2016 às 16:36)

Boas...céu mais limpo e o ar frio a chegar,com 9.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (14 Dez 2016 às 17:26)

Por aqui o céu começa a limpar. 7,5ºC por agora, depois de uma máxima de 8,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2016 às 18:36)

Boas...limpo e vento ,com 8.3ºC e 71%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2016 às 19:59)

Boas...7.1ºC  mínima de momento.


----------



## panda (14 Dez 2016 às 20:24)

Boas... De tarde ainda caiu um pouco de granizo e uns aguaceiros fracos
Temperatura 6.4ºC e 85%Hr
acumulada 18.7mm


----------



## panda (14 Dez 2016 às 20:29)

Célula a descarregar sobre o Ferro-Covilhã, com arco íris e tudo


----------



## PedroNTSantos (15 Dez 2016 às 00:14)

panda disse:


> Célula a descarregar sobre o Ferro-Covilhã, com arco íris e tudo



A mesma célula vista da Covilhã (duas fotos que encontrei no _Instagram: *aqui *_e_ *aqui*_)_







_


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Dez 2016 às 07:46)

Bom dia, nevoeiro com mínima de 3,2°C até agora, 0,2mm de precipitação e vento fraco de Este


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2016 às 08:31)

Bom dia.

Por aqui geada e algum nevoeiro. As mínimas aqui na cidade andaram pelos -2ºC, eu registei um valor mínimo de -0,9ºC.


----------



## panda (15 Dez 2016 às 11:24)

Bons dias, céu nublado
Temperatura 6.2ºC e 88%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2016 às 11:40)

Bom dia .

O dia nasceu com céu limpo e ...de momento,vai ficando muito nublado ,com 8.3ºC .

Dados de ontem 7.1ºC / 13.4ºC e 14.0mm de .


----------



## Z13 (15 Dez 2016 às 11:47)

Bom dia! 
Por Bragança o ar frio acamou e não quer ir embora... registo *1,6ºC* neste momento, perto do meio-dia...

A mínima na minha zona ficou em *-1,5ºC*


----------



## Dan (15 Dez 2016 às 13:13)

Nevoeiro e 3ºC por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (15 Dez 2016 às 13:41)

Dia frio pelo Nordeste Transmontano e com nevoeiros.

No aeródromo de Mogadouro seguem com 4 ºc e bastante nevoeiro segundo a web-cam:












http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Dez 2016 às 13:43)

Hoje à noite teremos o segundo grande nevão da época nas serras e talvez na vila de Montalegre (será muito no limite)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2016 às 14:36)

Boas...nublado e por vezes deixar passar algum sol meio passado ,com 9.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (15 Dez 2016 às 16:04)

Por aqui o nevoeiro mantém *3,6ºC* actuais com 98% de humidade relativa no ar... são a temperatura mais alta do dia até agora...


----------



## karkov (15 Dez 2016 às 16:07)

@Arco de Baulhe












Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Dez 2016 às 18:31)

Boa noite. A chuva já se faz assinalar, para já no limiar do que se pode considerar chuva fraca, sendo que as gotas estão a tornar-se bem maiores. O vento é fraco.

Entretanto é de referir que a mínima se ficou no *0.3ºC*, terminando a sua descida devido ao aparecimento de nevoeiro.

Temp. atual: 7.2ºC


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2016 às 19:06)

Em Várzea da Serra a mínima foi de *-1,9ºC.
*
Agora, chuva e 4,9ºC.
2,3mm acumulados.


----------



## huguh (15 Dez 2016 às 19:07)

bela chuvada


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Dez 2016 às 19:18)

Chuva moderada a forte, 7.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2016 às 19:31)

Boas...já chegou a ...acabada de chegar...é fresca ,com 8.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Dez 2016 às 19:43)

Chuva forte à chegada da parte mais ativa da frente, 7.3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Dez 2016 às 20:25)

Chuva muito forte agora! As gotas são gigantes!  Rain-rate a subir na estação de Ermida-Tondela com 8mm/h atuais.
Precipitação acumulada:* 9.4mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Dez 2016 às 21:13)

Penso que a frente está a terminar a sua passagem, chove fraco de momento na última das* 20h às 21h acumularam-se 7.7mm, *e o acumulado total provisório segue nos *13.5mm*. 

Julgo que se estão a organizar linhas de aguaceiros pelo litoral, que hão de chegar até aqui.

A temperatura subiu para 7.6ºC.

Dados de precipitação: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUTO2#history


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2016 às 21:22)

Temperatura em queda em Várzea da Serra.
*2,7ºC* e chuva moderada.
Vento moderado de Sudoeste.

22,6mm acumulados.
Embora o mês ainda só vá nos 51,6mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Dez 2016 às 21:44)

Aguaceiros muito intensos de momento com 7.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2016 às 21:46)

Boas...ainda certinha ,com 8.4ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## Z13 (15 Dez 2016 às 22:15)

Por aqui já levo *4,3mm*. A temperatura já subiu para os *3,9ºC*...


----------



## panda (15 Dez 2016 às 22:21)

Temperatura atual 6.9ºC e 94%Hr
acumulada 17.7mm

Dados de hoje  *2.6ºC */ *8.6ºC*


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2016 às 00:17)

Boa noite!

Hoje felizmente o nevoeiro ficou apenas nos vales, tivemos algum Sol nas primeiras horas da manhã e tempo encoberto o resto do dia. A chuva só chegou ao inicio da noite e caiu por vezes intensa.

Por agora registo 5.0ºC e vai chovendo fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Dez 2016 às 07:46)

Bom dia, ontem esteve calmo até às 20h depois acumulou 13,2mm em 4horas, hoje está calmo com 1,7mm e 8,9°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2016 às 08:24)

Bons dias .

Alguns pingos durante a noite ...nublado e com 6.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 4.0ºC / 10.2ºC e de parou nos 7.3mm.


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Dez 2016 às 09:32)

Serra da Padrela agora mesmo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Dez 2016 às 10:14)

*Queda de neve obriga ao encerramento de estradas na Serra da Estrela*
16 dez 2016 · 09:15

Algumas das principais estradas de acesso à Serra da Estrela estão hoje encerradas devido à queda de neve, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Centro de Limpeza de Neve dos Piornos.






De acordo com a fonte, os troços Piornos/Torre e Torre/ Lagoa Comprida estão interditos à circulação rodoviária desde as 19:30 de quinta-feira e os troços Lagoa Comprida/Loriga e Lagoa Comprida/Sabugueiro encerraram às 22:30.

Nas restantes vias é aconselhado o uso de correntes de neve e muita precaução, visto que "tem estado a nevar com intensidade".

Para hoje, o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera prevê "queda de neve acima dos 1.000 metros de altitude, subindo a cota para os 1.400 metros a partir da tarde".
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...-encerramento-de-estradas-na-serra-da-estrela


----------



## Sleet (16 Dez 2016 às 11:09)

Bom dia.

Em Loriga chove, por vezes com alguma neve misturada. Temperatura nos 2.8 ºC.
Parece estar a acumular acima dos 1100-1200 metros.


----------



## dahon (16 Dez 2016 às 11:09)

Neste momento em Viseu está a cair qualquer coisa misturada com a chuva. Ao inicio quase que parecia água-neve mas agora parece granizo mas mais leve.
Não consigo identificar mas é algo mais leve que as gotas de chuva e mais visível.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2016 às 11:23)

Boas...nublado e alguns pingos ,com 8.5ºC .


----------



## jonyyy (16 Dez 2016 às 11:29)

Boas, Pela Guarda depois de uma noite com muita chuva, a partir das 7h00 sensivelmente começou a nevar aos 900m com acumulação na cidade aos 1000m em carros e telhados, curioso que na parte da cidade virada a NO a acumulação é um pouco maior  e a uma altitude inferior :P
Com 0,6ºC do meu auriol


----------



## panda (16 Dez 2016 às 11:44)

Bons dias
Céu nublado e vento
Temperatura 7.3ºC e 77%Hr
acumulada 1.0mm


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2016 às 13:19)

Boas.

Noite e manhã de chuva, que foi de neve nas terras altas aqui à volta, a acumulação começava aos 1000m.












Aqui na cidade a chuva já parou. Céu nublado e 6ºC por agora.


----------



## Cesar (16 Dez 2016 às 14:05)

Fui até a Aguiar da Beira pelas 9 horas caia água-neve aos 800 metros.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2016 às 14:34)

Boas ...nublado e um vento de NNE ,com 8.7ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2016 às 15:11)

Boas,vai chuviscando agua fria ,com 7.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (16 Dez 2016 às 15:16)

Boas fotos Dan!

Aqui da cidade dava ideia que a cota seria um pouco mais baixa em Montesinho do que em Nogueira e a acumulação superior. Partilhas a mesma opinião?


----------



## Dan (16 Dez 2016 às 15:29)

Z13 disse:


> Boas fotos Dan!
> 
> Aqui da cidade dava ideia que a cota seria um pouco mais baixa em Montesinho do que em Nogueira e a acumulação superior. Partilhas a mesma opinião?



É bem possível que sim. Aqui na cidade chovia com 3ºC e o gradiente térmico vertical era fraco, aos 1000m a temperatura era de 1ºC, mas já com acumulação. É possível que em Montesinho a temperatura fosse mais baixa e assim a acumulação também tivesse sido a cotas um pouco mais baixas.


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2016 às 15:57)

Boa tarde!

Aqui pela Raia da Beira Alta temos tido precipitação sem pausas desde a madrugada, as temperaturas mantém-se baixas a inferiores a 5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2016 às 17:09)

Boas...nublado e alguns pingos frios,vento ,com 7.7ºC.


----------



## amarusp (16 Dez 2016 às 17:57)

Bela imagem de Loriga, Serra da estrela hoje. créditos Antonio Marcos


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2016 às 18:16)

O Covão da Ametade é um dos locais mais simbólicos e mais belos da Serra da Estrela. Está localizado no início do Vale Glaciário do Zêzere. Trata-se de uma depressão mal drenada situada num covão glaciar a jusante do covão cimeiro.


----------



## panda (16 Dez 2016 às 21:35)

Boas... dia muito frio e ventoso. A temperatura subiu no final da tarde
Temperatura atual 9ºC e 76%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2016 às 21:48)

Boas...parece que a bolsa de ar frio já se foi ,temperatura subiu ligeiramente,menos nublado e vento mais calmo ,com 9.0ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Dez 2016 às 06:30)

Bom dia, nevoeiro com 2,8°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Dez 2016 às 07:53)

Boas, geada visível com 2,5ºC, mínima de 2,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2016 às 10:45)

Bom dia .

O vento está ...algumas nuvens altas ,com 11.4ºC.

Dados de ontem 6.3ºC / 9.2ºC  e 1.0mm de .


----------



## Serrano (17 Dez 2016 às 11:25)

Poucas nuvens no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 6.7°C.


----------



## panda (17 Dez 2016 às 12:01)

Boas...Sol e vento moderado a forte
Temperatura 10.5ºC e 72%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2016 às 12:08)

Boas ...sol mais quente ,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2016 às 14:51)

Boas...depois de algum sol pela manhã ,voltamos ao muito nublado ,nuvens a virem do interior de Espanha ,com 14.2ºC e algum vento .


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2016 às 15:27)

Dia de sol e muito vento. A temperatura até está bem elevada para esta altura do ano, 12ºC por agora.


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2016 às 15:28)

As montanhas voltam a apresentar uma boa cobertura de neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2016 às 17:21)

Boas...mais limpo o céu ,com 12.6ºC e o vento já muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2016 às 19:53)

Boas...limpo e algum vento de NNE,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## panda (17 Dez 2016 às 20:02)

Tarde de nuvens, sol e vento que ainda continua
Temperatura 11.3ºC e 65%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2016 às 22:50)

Boas...limpo e algum vento,com 10.1ºC e 59%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.9ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## panda (18 Dez 2016 às 00:50)

Vento já fraco 
Temperatura 6.6C e 79%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2016 às 10:39)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e um vento frio fresco ,com 10.7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (18 Dez 2016 às 11:06)

Temperatura com dificuldade em subir no Sarzedo... 2.7°C!!!


----------



## panda (18 Dez 2016 às 12:38)

Boas... Céu limpo com 8.9ºC e 73%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2016 às 18:02)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## panda (18 Dez 2016 às 18:47)

Dia de sol mas fresco
Temperatura atual 8.9ºC e 60%Hr


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2016 às 19:37)

Dia ventoso por aqui. O vento não deixou a temperatura baixar durante a noite e a amplitude acabou por ser pequena: 4ºC / 9ºC. Por agora registo 6ºC com o vento um pouco mais fraco. 
No final do dia de hoje pude observar um incêndio florestal nas montanhas aqui a norte, fogo e neve no mesmo enquadramento, algo que não é muito habitual.


----------



## panda (18 Dez 2016 às 23:55)

Tudo calmo, temperatura atual 3.4ºC e 81%Hr

Dados de hoje  *3ºC */ *10ºC*


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2016 às 00:57)

Boa noite!

Uma boa camada de geada vai-se formando sobre as superfícies, registo 2.2ºC no meu sensor.


----------



## Fil (19 Dez 2016 às 06:14)

Estou agora a passar por Mirandela e estão -2°C com nevoeiro. Passados uns 5 km para sul já não havia nevoeiro.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Dez 2016 às 07:41)

Bom dia, amanhecer igual ao de ontem com algum nevoeiro e geada, mínima de -0,1°C e atual 0,3°C


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2016 às 08:05)

Bom dia,

Valente geada na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro, minima de -2.2 °c que registei numa zona de vale abrigada.Tudo branquinho, foto de há momentos (telemóvel)






Neste momento - 1.5°c


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2016 às 08:36)

Bom dia.

-3,0ºC no sensor do carro. Algumas estações aqui  da cidade com valores de -3ºC /-4ºC. No sensor que costumo usar a mínima foi de -1ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Dez 2016 às 11:06)

Bons dias, céu limpo, sem qualquer neblina, e o termómetro da farmácia marcava 8ºC à bocado (já deve ter subido).


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2016 às 11:36)

Em Várzea da Serra, ontem às 21h já estavam* -0,1ºC*.
Mas como a estação está na zona alta da aldeia, a mínima desta madrugada não foi além dos *-1,3ºC*.

A mínima de ontem foi de -1,0ºC registada às 23h30.

Agora, céu limpo e 4,4ºC.


----------



## panda (19 Dez 2016 às 13:16)

Boas... Manhã com geada,l com uma mínima de *0.9ºC*
Céu limpo e algum ventotemperatura atual 8.9ºC e 60%Hr


----------



## Z13 (19 Dez 2016 às 14:58)

Boa geada por Bragança!
Mínima de *-3,4ºC* na minha estação! *-3,9ºC* na Davis da ESA aqui ao lado!

Na estação do IPMA a mínima, aparentemente não baixou dos -1,0ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2016 às 16:47)

Boas...dia de muito sol...mas o ar era  e continua,com 10.2ºC.

Dados de ontem 6.4ºC / 13.4ºC.


----------



## panda (19 Dez 2016 às 17:26)

Temperatura 6.1ºC e 66%Hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Dez 2016 às 21:26)

Boas, por aqui um frio de "rachar"(estamos habituados),  -0,5°C neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2016 às 21:28)

Boas ...limpo e vento fresco,com 7.2ºC e 46%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.3ºC / 11.5ºC .


----------



## panda (19 Dez 2016 às 23:24)

Vento moderado, fez que com a temperatura subisse
Temperatura atual 8.3ºC e 58%Hr

Dados de hoje  *0.9ºC* / *9.9ºC*


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2016 às 23:46)

Boa noite.

Hoje por aqui tivemos um dia de Sol mas frio, com bastante geada e algum nevoeiro alto durante as primeiras horas da manhã:







Por agora vai arrefecendo e já se nota a geada sobre os carros, registo *1.8ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2016 às 23:54)

Como habitual neste tipo de situações a estação do IPMA de Carrazeda de Ansiães já ia lançada com *-2.2ºC* às 23h UTC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Dez 2016 às 07:46)

Bom dia, céu limpo e uma boa camada de geada  -3,4°C


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2016 às 08:08)

Bom dia.

Céu nublado e -1ºC, alguma geada também.


----------



## srr (20 Dez 2016 às 09:05)

Passe o que Passar ele sempre Vem ;

-1 e Geada nos locais abrigados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2016 às 10:09)

Bom dia .

Muito sol e o vento já se mexe ,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## panda (20 Dez 2016 às 13:08)

Boas...Sol e mais quente do que ontem
Temperatura 11ºC e 53%Hr


----------



## Snifa (20 Dez 2016 às 13:44)

Boa tarde,

Minima de -1.8 °c na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro com bastante geada 

Neste momento alguma nebulosidade alta e 6.8°c.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2016 às 15:02)

Boas...sol pela manhã e o vento passou a muito fraco...melhor ambiente na rua hoje ,nuvens altas de momento ,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2016 às 16:03)

Boa tarde!

Hoje tivemos mais uma manhã de geada aqui em F.C. Rodrigo, com *-0.6ºC* de mínima. Mas hoje sem sinal de nevoeiros ou neblinas.

Por agora temos um dia de Sol com alguma nebulosidade alta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2016 às 16:29)

Boas...final de tarde calma,pouco vento ,com 11.5ºC...sem frio .


----------



## Cesar (20 Dez 2016 às 17:52)

Boas o dia foi de nuvens altas, geada pela manha, á tarde o ceu ficou praticamente limpo, vem aí nova geada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2016 às 19:23)

Boas...o vento de NNE está de volta ,com 9.4ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Dez 2016 às 20:22)

Boas, durante o dia houve algumas nuvens altas com máxima de 13,2°C, atual de 2,6°C


----------



## panda (20 Dez 2016 às 20:26)

Tarde com algumas nuvens altas. A temperatura vai descendo bem, atual *4.6ºC e 75%Hr*


----------



## Z13 (20 Dez 2016 às 21:49)

Dia de frio seco... 
Extremas de *-2,3ºC  14,1ºC
*
*1,1ºC *actuais, em queda.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2016 às 21:57)

Boas...limpo e vento de NNE,com 8.3ºC e 54%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.2ºC / 13.4ºC.


----------



## panda (20 Dez 2016 às 23:44)

Temperatura atual 3.7ºC e 80%Hr

Dados de hoje  *2ºC* / *11.9ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Dez 2016 às 07:27)

Bom dia, hoje tempo menos agreste com mínima de -1,5ºC e atual de 1,3ºC


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2016 às 07:43)

Bom dia,

Minima de -1.4 °c na aldeia de Azinhoso. 

Neste momento sigo com -1.1°c e bastante geada 

A foto da praxe ( telemóvel)


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2016 às 13:28)

Por aqui está um dia que até parece de inverno, mínima de -0,4ºC, com alguma geada, agora 6,5ºC e um céu muito nublado.

Começaram a cair umas pequenas gotas de chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2016 às 15:04)

Boas...para o primeiro dia de inverno ,até nem está...mau ambiente na rua ,apesar de estar nublado por nuvens altas ,com 14.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (21 Dez 2016 às 18:57)

Boas... Céu andou nublado por nuvens altas a filtrar o sol
Temperatura atual 9.8ºC e 72%Hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Dez 2016 às 19:33)

Boas, céu com nebulosidade alta, que deu máxima de 12,0°C, de momento 6,9°C.


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2016 às 20:45)

Boa noite!

Hoje tivemos mais uma manhã de geada, com uma mínima de 1.4ºC. Durante o dia o céu apresentou bastante nebulosidade alta.


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2016 às 21:10)

Boa noite, 

algumas fotos da geada que tenho feito nos últimos dias  na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2016 às 21:16)

Boas...noite calma quase sem vento ,com 9.5ºC e 61%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 14.2ºC.


----------



## panda (21 Dez 2016 às 23:41)

Temperatura 5.9ºC e 85%Hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Dez 2016 às 08:00)

Bom dia, sigo com 2,6°C, mínima de 2,0°C, e nevoeiro alto.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2016 às 10:44)

Bom dia .

Sol e algumas nuvens altas ,com 11.7ºC...sol quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2016 às 14:29)

Boas ...para um dia de inverno,não se tá mal na rua...bom ambiente,com 13.7ºC e sol quentinho .


----------



## MSantos (22 Dez 2016 às 14:36)

Boa tarde!

Os dias anticiclónicos sucedem-se sem nada de relevante a indicar, tempo aborrecido este! 

Por agora céu com nuvens altas e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (22 Dez 2016 às 14:38)

Boas... Sol e uma temperatura agradável de 17.6ºC e 64%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2016 às 18:26)

Boas...limpo  e sem vento ,com 9.2ºC.


----------



## panda (22 Dez 2016 às 19:12)

Hoje a máxima foi até aos 17.8ºC neste momento estão 9.9ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Dez 2016 às 19:53)

Boas, máxima de hoje nos 16,5ºC com sol e poucas nuvens altas, de momento 5,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2016 às 21:10)

Boas...limpo e o vento muito fraco,com 7.7ºC e 70%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.7ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## panda (22 Dez 2016 às 23:46)

Temperatura nos 6.5ºC e 88%Hr


----------



## Cesar (23 Dez 2016 às 07:57)

Boas ceu enconberto algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2016 às 10:00)

Bom dia .

Muito sol  e sem vento ,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## panda (23 Dez 2016 às 11:07)

Bons dias, ainda nevoeiro no fundo da cova da beira
Céu nublado com 8ºC e 94%Hr


----------



## panda (23 Dez 2016 às 12:44)

Já com céu limpo e 11ºC


----------



## Fil (23 Dez 2016 às 14:06)

Nevoeiro bastante denso por Bragança, temperatura a rondar os 4°C.


----------



## joselamego (23 Dez 2016 às 14:12)

Vim hoje à cidade de Lamego.  Nevoeiro , t.atual de 7,5°C
Deixo uma foto 
Boas festas!







Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2016 às 15:23)

Boas...mais um dia de inverno,sol e bom ambiente na rua ,com 14.2ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Dez 2016 às 15:26)

Está óptimo, mesmo muito bom, nem vento nem nada.


----------



## Z13 (23 Dez 2016 às 15:41)

A bacia do Douro é um acumulador de ar frio e húmido.... c'um catano!


----------



## Z13 (23 Dez 2016 às 15:44)

As temperaturas pelo nordeste não enganam... *5,3ºC* actuais na minha estação.


----------



## joselamego (23 Dez 2016 às 15:47)

Boas,
Continuo por Lamego ...Continua o nevoeiro
Estão neste momento 7°Celsius
Ambiente frio devido nevoeiro....Que está por toda a região do Douro e trás os montes
Mais uma  foto!






Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Dez 2016 às 16:48)

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Dez 2016 às 17:25)

Deixo a última foto de despedida, com vista sob a cidade ....
T.atual de 7°C
Feliz Natal ! 






Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2016 às 17:47)

Boas...mais um final de tarde calma...nada se mexe ,com 10.1ºC...a descer bem .


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Dez 2016 às 20:17)

Boas, sigo com 5,6ºC sem vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2016 às 21:36)

Boas...já com vento de NNE...temperatura subiu,com 9.8ºC...pressão em alta .


----------



## PedroNTSantos (23 Dez 2016 às 22:52)

Por aqui, a tarde de ontem foi de autêntica "primavera", hoje com uma máxima um pouco mais consentânea com a época que atravessamos. Partilho algumas fotos da Serra da Estrela, tiradas no dia de hoje. Esperava um pouco mais de neve, mas a inversão térmica dos últimos dias tem destas coisas... Hoje, por exemplo, ao início da tarde, ao passar nas Penhas da Saúde o termómetro do carro chegou a marcar 14ºC (!!!) e, mesmo na Torre, marcava uns _simpáticos_ 9ºC.




*(Vista para sul/sueste)*




*(Vista para sul/sudoeste)
*



*[Vista para leste (nascente) com o maciço de Gredos, em Espanha, no limite do horizonte]*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2016 às 22:54)

Boa noite!
Nevoeiro cerrado e 4ºC...
Está perigosíssimo circular nas estradas... não entendo como não há qualquer aviso do Ipma!


----------



## panda (23 Dez 2016 às 23:17)

Temperatura 4.9ºC e 91%Hr


----------



## vitamos (24 Dez 2016 às 00:08)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boa noite!
> Nevoeiro cerrado e 4ºC...
> Está perigosíssimo circular nas estradas... não entendo como não há qualquer aviso do Ipma!



O critério para aviso amarelo é de persistência do nevoeiro acima de 48h... Para já penso que ainda não se verifica.


----------



## panda (24 Dez 2016 às 03:12)

Com 3.9ºC e 95%Hr


----------



## Cesar (24 Dez 2016 às 07:55)

Manha de nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2016 às 10:11)

Bons dias .

BOAS FESTAS ...mais um dia cheio de sol ,com 10.9ºC...vai subindo.

Dados de ontem 6.8ºC / 14.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (24 Dez 2016 às 11:52)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, mas com a temperatura subir muito lentamente... 5°C!!!


----------



## Sleet (24 Dez 2016 às 11:56)

Bom dia, e boas festas para toda a comunidade 

Temperatura primaveril de 12.2 ºC. Meteorologicamente falando nem lembra o Natal... mesmo de noite não tem arrefecido por aí além. Trás
-os-Montes e a Beira Interior Norte têm tido dias frescos por causa do nevoeiro, mas aqui mais a sul tem sido um Dezembro bastante ameno.

A Torre por exemplo segue com 6.2 ºC, que é uma temperatura superior a quase todas as estações do eixo Bragança-Guarda.


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2016 às 12:33)

3,1ºC de momento em Várzea da Serra.
Nevoeiro cerrado.

Uns quilómetros para oeste, e o céu fica limpo.

Várzea e Gralheira:


----------



## panda (24 Dez 2016 às 12:49)

Boas...Céu limpo com 11.1ºC e 82%Hr


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2016 às 12:59)

Boas.

O dia segue com nevoeiro alto, a base das nuvens anda pelos 800m. 6ºC por agora.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Dez 2016 às 14:04)

vitamos disse:


> O critério para aviso amarelo é de persistência do nevoeiro acima de 48h... Para já penso que ainda não se verifica.



Segue o nevoeiro, durante a manhã esteve cerrado acima 500/550metros, neste momento encontra-se acima dos 700/750metros, desde que cheguei ainda não vi o sol... a temperatura ronda os 5.5ºC.

Em relação ao aviso, o critério não me parece correcto, neste caso nunca será aviso, será apenas constatação... para isso não precisamos de aviso meteorológico para nada.
Mais... há quase 48 horas que o nevoeiro não levanta, a própria previsão do IPMA aponta para continuação pelo menos até 3ª feira (até onde vai a previsão)... e não há aviso? Nem o próprio critério cumprem!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2016 às 17:03)

Boas ...mais um dia cheio de sol e quente nas horas centrais do dia ,com 13.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2016 às 18:37)

Boas...limpo e algum vento de NNE,com 9.0ºC e 59%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 14.9ºC.

Uma boa noite de Natal a toda comunidade e visitantes,que eu vou para a minha  ...casa dos pais .


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Dez 2016 às 20:57)

Boas, de momento 3,3ºC com vento fraco de Sul, máxima de 15,5ºC com muito sol de dia e nevoeiro durante a manhã.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Dez 2016 às 08:19)

Bom dia, este dia de Natal amanhece com  nevoeiro e 1,9ºC, mínima de 0,8ºC


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2016 às 11:06)

Bom dia.

As condições meteorológicas mantêm-se sem grandes alterações.







2ºC e nevoeiro. A zona mais baixa da cidade já um pouco fora do nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2016 às 11:20)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia cheio de sol...some e segue ,com 11.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (25 Dez 2016 às 11:23)

3.3°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar, mas insuficiente para afastar o ambiente frio...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Dez 2016 às 14:21)

Sincelo nada??

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2016 às 14:36)

Sincelo só com valores de -1ºC / -2ºC ou mais baixos, mas este episódio tem sido de nevoeiro "quente".


----------



## PedroNTSantos (25 Dez 2016 às 17:54)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> As condições meteorológicas mantêm-se sem grandes alterações.
> 
> ...



A partir da Covilhã é visível, à distância, o extremos sul desse banco de nevoeiro persistente que afeta parte da bacia hidrográfica do Douro.


----------



## Cesar (25 Dez 2016 às 18:55)

Por aqui nevoeiro presistente, o sol apareceu durante o almoço mas logo se cobriu outra vez temperatura mais ou menos baixa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2016 às 19:54)

Boas...vira o disco...toca o mesmo,céu limpinho e muito sol ...mas já houve natais brancos,em anos seguidos,por estas paragens ,nos tempos da outra senhora ,se a memória não falha ,nos dias de natal em 70 e 71...foram dias pintados de branco ,lá fora está nos 9.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2016 às 20:03)

Já de volta a Oeiras... por fim vi o sol a partir da zona de Castro Daire...
Em Trás os Montes não vi o sol durante 3 dias e vai continuar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2016 às 21:26)

Boas...vento de NNE,com 8.2ºC e 63%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.3ºC / 14.8ºC.


----------



## panda (25 Dez 2016 às 22:12)

Boas...Dia de sol 
Temperatura atual 3ºC e 90%Hr

Dados de hoje  *1.9ºC* / *13ºC *


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Dez 2016 às 08:02)

Bom dia, mais nevoeiro com 1,9°C, vento fraco de norte.


----------



## AnDré (26 Dez 2016 às 09:27)

Em Várzea, ontem o dia também foi de nevoeiro, com a temperatura a variar entre os 0,2C e os 3,9C.' 

Hoje, mais nevoeiro.
Mínima de 0,1C.
Por agora 1,0C.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2016 às 10:20)

O nevoeiro volta a cobrir boa parte de Trás-os-Montes e Beira Alta, as mínimas por isso mesmo não caíram para terreno negativo, mas também não se esperam máximas de 2 dígitos, pelo menos onde o nevoeiro não levantar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2016 às 10:30)

Boas ...sol e mais sol ,com 10.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2016 às 11:33)

Boas ...com 11.5ºC...a subir mais devagar .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2016 às 11:38)

Vinhais e Bragança a registar temperaturas negativas com nevoeiro... haverá sincelo a altitudes mais elevadas? Impressionante a inversão térmica, Penhas Douradas com 9.9ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (26 Dez 2016 às 12:43)

Tmín de -2 ºC, neste momento estão 1,4 ºC. Nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2016 às 13:20)

Boas ...bela tarde inverno,cheio de sol e quente...aqui pelo canto ,com 13.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (26 Dez 2016 às 13:25)

Boas... Manhã com uma grande geada, com uma mínima de *0.4ºC*
_Sol com 10.6ºC e 79%Hr_


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Dez 2016 às 14:30)

Apanhei bastante nevoeiro na viagem entre a Figueira e Viseu, principalmente na zona da Aguieira. Em Viseu dia fresco mas de céu limpo.


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2016 às 14:52)

Esta manhã o nevoeiro ainda estava intenso e até havia algum sincelo nas áreas mais elevadas.

A mais de 1000m de altitude, com a serra da Nogueira lá ao fundo.






Alguma geada e sincelo.


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2016 às 14:58)

Na serra de Montesinho, algum gelo na água.











Nos locais sombrios, geada no asfalto.


----------



## AnDré (26 Dez 2016 às 16:05)

Ao início da manhã, aos 1000m de altitude - Várzea da Serra.

Fotografias de familiares:
















2,2ºC de momento. E nevoeiro.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2016 às 16:18)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã o nevoeiro ainda estava intenso e até havia algum sincelo nas áreas mais elevadas.
> 
> A mais de 1000m de altitude, com a serra da Nogueira lá ao fundo.
> 
> ...





Dan disse:


> Na serra de Montesinho, algum gelo na água.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belas fotos! Paisagens fantásticas!! Parabéns


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2016 às 16:32)

Boas...mais um fim de tarde calmo ,com 12.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (26 Dez 2016 às 18:08)

As zonas mais baixas da Covilhã acordaram com um belo _camão_ de geada que, nas zonas mais sombrias da cidade, se manteve todo o dia. A imagem, tirada às 13h 30min., é de uma quinta nas traseiras do prédio dos meus pais que, virada a norte, nesta altura do ano não recebe sol.


----------



## AnDré (26 Dez 2016 às 19:15)

*-0,1ºC* de momento em Várzea da Serra e nevoeiro.

Mais sincelo a caminho.


----------



## huguh (26 Dez 2016 às 19:19)

estive os ultimos dias por Gaia, belos dias com sol
já por aqui e de volta à Régua já vão uns bons 5/6 dias sem se ver o sol sequer


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2016 às 19:34)

Boas...sem vento ...a descer bem,com 7.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2016 às 21:22)

Boas...sem vento desceu até aos 6.5ºC,agora com vento fraco vai nos 7.8ºC e 67%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.4ºC / 13.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Dez 2016 às 07:35)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro com -0,1°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2016 às 08:18)

Bons dias .

Céu limpo e o sol já vai espreitando ,com 4.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Dez 2016 às 09:16)

Bom dia,

Bragança amanhece com -2ºC... Haverá sincelo?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Dez 2016 às 09:23)

Na minha aldeia, o nevoeiro não levanta à pelo menos 5 dias!
Isto já era aviso vermelho!?


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2016 às 09:46)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Bragança amanhece com -2ºC... Haverá sincelo?



Sim, há algum sincelo  e bastante gelo nos carros.


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2016 às 10:31)

-3ºC e nevoeiro no momento das fotos. Agora -0,3ºC e o gelo a derreter.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2016 às 10:43)

Boas ....mais sol ,com 9.8ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Fil (27 Dez 2016 às 12:18)

Também apanhei algum sincelo na zona da cidade onde nunca falha, infelizmente já estava a derreter porque o sol já brilhava nessa zona.






Pensei que fosse dissipar mas por agora o nevoeiro continua, com 1ºC.


----------



## huguh (27 Dez 2016 às 12:59)

Mais um dia de muito frio e sem sol, claro..!


----------



## AnDré (27 Dez 2016 às 13:13)

Serra da Lapa, Sernancelhe (+-900m) esta manhã:

Fotografias de Pedro Nantes.
















Em Várzea da Serra a mínima foi de -1,1ºC.
Agora, segue com vento fraco, nevoeiro e 0,7ºC.


----------



## criz0r (27 Dez 2016 às 13:21)

Fotos espectaculares @AnDré ! Belo Sincelo


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2016 às 13:25)

Sincelo em Trancoso.
Foto de César Prata:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2016 às 14:00)

Boas ...bom ambiente aqui pelo canto ,com 11.7ºC e sol quente.


----------



## AnDré (27 Dez 2016 às 18:09)

Em Várzea da Serra o nevoeiro acabou por dissipar e a temperatura subiu aos 2,6ºC - a mais baixa do mês.

Por agora céu limpo e* -0,1ºC*.

Nos últimos 5 dias o "acumulado de humidade" foi de 1,4mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Dez 2016 às 19:17)

Boas, por agora 3,1ºC, manhã de nevoeiro até 12h00  sol pela tarde 

Dados de hoje -0,4C/ 14,8ºC


----------



## martinus (27 Dez 2016 às 20:12)

Em Mogadouro estamos com -1,5 C. e uma noite estrelada. São notícias da região que antigamente era designada em Lisboa como "a Sibéria Portuguesa".


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2016 às 20:32)

Boa noite!

Depois da quadra natalicia estou de volta ao tópico do Interior Norte e Centro! 

Dia frio aqui por F.C. Rodrigo, marcado pelo nevoeiro até por volta das 14h, altura em que o Sol conseguiu "furar" o nevoeiro.

Por agora já muita geada cobre as superfícies e registo apenas *0.5ºC*.


----------



## panda (27 Dez 2016 às 21:33)

Boas... Hoje foi mais uma madrugada com muita geada
Temperatura atual 3.8ºC e 83%Hr

Dados de hoje  *-0.3ºC* / *13.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2016 às 21:33)

Boas...vento fraco de NNE,com 8.6ºC e 55%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.0ºC / 12.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Dez 2016 às 22:05)

Boa noite. Nos últimos tempos tenho perdido a vontade a relatar o quer que seja. Já não me bastava a pasmaceira anticiclónica, e agora tenho ainda de assistir às temperaturas super baixas do Litoral Norte a baterem aqui o forno Tondelense. Ultimamente a temperatura mínima tem problemas de descer mais que 1ºC, não é que não pudesse descer mais, mas infelizmente na reta final da madrugada o vento mete-se sempre ao barulho e lá se vai a descida

A mínima de hoje ficou assim nos 0.5ºC pelas 3h:30m

De momento sigo com *3.0ºC e vento fraco a nulo.*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Dez 2016 às 22:18)

Por Carrazêda de Ansiães, vento nulo praticamente desde as 18h. Pelas 21:00 registava *-2.0ºC* (mínima até ao momento).


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2016 às 22:28)

Boa noite!

Depois de já neste inicio de noite a temperatura ter descido aos *0.0ºC* (mínima do dia), subiu,  estando agora nos 1.3ºC. A subida deu-se possivelmente devido ao denso nevoeiro que se instalou.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2016 às 22:54)

Mais sincelo em Trancoso.
Fotos de Carla Nascimento:


----------



## martinus (27 Dez 2016 às 23:03)

Pelos arredores de Mogadouro caiu um nevoeiro denso e a temperatura anda pelos -1,5 C. Há nevoeiros frios. Este é gelado.


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2016 às 23:12)

martinus disse:


> Pelos arredores de Mogadouro caiu um nevoeiro denso e a temperatura anda pelos -1,5 C. Há nevoeiros frios. Este é gelado.



Por aqui ainda estamos nos nevoeiros frios e não gelados, ainda estamos acima de 0ºC... Mas pouco acima. 

Nevoeiro denso e volta a descer a temperatura, estando ainda assim nuns positivos 0.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2016 às 00:09)

Mais uma madrugada de lenta e desesperante descida de temperatura.
Céu limpo, vento fraco e* 1.4ºC.*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2016 às 00:11)

Outro registo do sincelo em Trancoso,Guarda.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2016 às 00:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Outro registo do sincelo em Trancoso,Guarda.


Fantástico, parece neve!


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Dez 2016 às 01:45)

E assim se desfaz uma madrugada fria... Em 15min a temperatura subiu 4.5ºC (passou de 1.5ºC para 6ºC). Maldito vento... Se nuns locais o vento é de tal forma fraco/inexistente ao ponto de haver nevoeiro, aqui volta e não volta lá vêm rajadas a ultrapassar os 10km/h. Agora já desce rápido de novo com 5.0ºC atuais


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Dez 2016 às 07:06)

Bom dia, hoje o céu está limpo, com geada e -2,6°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2016 às 08:11)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia se sol...já se vê no horizonte ,com 7.9ºC...sem frio .


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2016 às 09:40)

Bom dia!

Mais uma manhã de nevoeiro, desta vez com bastante gelo, demorei 5 minutos a descongelar o carro antes de vir para o trabalho. A mínima foi de *-0.4ºC. *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2016 às 10:22)

Boas...mais sol  e quente...bom ambiente ,com 11.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2016 às 10:46)

Manhã de geada generalizada, mínimas próximas a -4ºC em algumas estações aqui da cidade e -6ºC na relva, o valor mais baixo deste mês. A tarde promete ser bem mais quente.

Por agora céu limpo e 3ºC.


----------



## Sleet (28 Dez 2016 às 11:37)

Pela Serra da Estrela continua a primavera, o que leva a que essas imagens de Trancoso pareçam saídas de um filme de ficção científica. Neste momento a Guarda está com 11 ºC, a Covilhã com 13, Loriga já passou os 15 e Manteigas os 16...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Dez 2016 às 11:45)

Chaves às 11 UTC com a temperatura mais baixa da rede IPMA com -0.8ºC.
Penhas Douradas mais quente que Lisboa - Ajuda!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2016 às 13:56)

Boas ...hoje mais quente...em relação aos últimos dois dias,com 14.5ºC...bom ambiente .


----------



## panda (28 Dez 2016 às 14:22)

Boas...Céu limpo e mais quente
Temperatura 16.9ºC e 53%Hr


----------



## huguh (28 Dez 2016 às 14:25)

Finalmente a Régua tem sol
Embora esteja um frio imenso com uma brisa ainda mais gelada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2016 às 17:26)

Boas...mais um final de tarde calmo ,com 12.8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2016 às 19:11)

Boa noite! 

Dia gelado aqui em Fig. Castelo Rodrigo, um dos mais frios, de todo o ano de 2016. O nevoeiro manteve-se todo o dia e não deixou a temperatura máxima subir muito além dos *3ºC*.  Aqui na vila havia bastante gelo de manhã e segundo me informaram havia mesmo sincelo em algumas zonas do concelho.

Por agora temos nevoeiro muito denso e *1.5ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2016 às 23:16)

Dan disse:


> Manhã de geada generalizada.



Em Várzea da Serra, na zona alta do povo, estava assim.
Imagem da webcam às 8h30. 
A mínima foi de *-2,4ºC*.







No fundo do vila, onde a geada é constante, já deu para congelar os chafarizes. 
Mas aí, não há vento para quebrar as inversões, e as mínimas são substancialmente mais baixas.


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2016 às 23:30)

Entretanto reparei que as últimas duas noites o anemómetro congelou.
Ontem com o sincelo e hoje com a geada. Isto porque a velocidade máxima do vento foi de 0km/h entre as 21h e as 12h de ontem e as 18h e as 9h de hoje - altura em que a temperatura do ar foi negativa.

Durante esses períodos o vento foi fraco, mas não nulo, caso contrário a temperatura do ar teria descido mais.


----------



## MSantos (29 Dez 2016 às 00:17)

Boa noite! 

Por aqui já em terreno negativo com *-1.0ºC*. O nevoeiro está presente mas é um pouco menos espesso do que ao início da noite. É visível bastante gelo sobre os carros.


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2016 às 08:18)

Bom dia,

*-3 ºc* no aeródromo de Mogadouro ( 714 m) com forte geada, não me admira nada que na Aldeia de Azinhoso ( de onde costumo reportar ) em certas zonas mais abrigadas se tenha chegado aos *-4 ºc* 

Notem também que existe nevoeiro em algumas zonas, por isso com uma temperatura destas o sincelo estará certamente presente ( já ontem familiares em Azinhoso me reportaram algum sincelo na aldeia) 

Webcam direcção NE:











http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## MSantos (29 Dez 2016 às 08:59)

Bom dia! 

Manhã de nevoeiro gelado com *-0.4ºC* neste momento, é visível algum sincelo sobre a vegetação!

A mínima foi de *-2.3ºC*.


----------



## Cesar (29 Dez 2016 às 11:05)

Boas sol, alguma geada temperatura amena e sem vento.


----------



## Albifriorento (29 Dez 2016 às 11:45)

Bons dias.

Mais um grande dia em perspectiva. Muito sol, sem vento, não houve geada de manhã...

... Eu quase que estou como o outro, quando o Inverno chegar avisem SFF.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Dez 2016 às 13:04)

Sincelo agressivo em Chaves, hoje. 
Fotos de Francisco Fonseca:


----------



## criz0r (29 Dez 2016 às 13:23)

@Tiagolco  espectacular! Dos melhores registos de Sincelo que temos neste Fórum. Ninguém diria que fosse apenas as gotas do Nevoeiro em suspensão congeladas, parece um autêntico nevão.


----------



## Z13 (29 Dez 2016 às 14:09)

Na minha zona a mínima desceu aos *-3,3ºC *com alguma geada!

Miranda do Douro foi uma vez mais a cidade mais fria nestas condições!





Aqui ao lado na Puebla de Sanábria o ar frio também vai dando cartas!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2016 às 15:35)

Boas...desde de ontem há noite que não entro no fórum,e continua ,não consigo aceder há primeira página ...
Bom tempo continua com muito sol ,com 13.3ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de 7.8ºC / 14.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2016 às 16:25)

Z13 disse:


> Na minha zona a mínima desceu aos *-3,3ºC *com alguma geada!
> 
> Miranda do Douro foi uma vez mais a cidade mais fria nestas condições!



E a próxima madrugada também deve ser bem fresca por lá. Para a região fronteiriça há avisos por valores baixos de temperatura. 

Por aqui continua este tempo soalheiro, calor de dia e geada moderada de madrugada. Mínimas de -3ºC / -4ºC e máximas de 14ºC / 15ºC. 

Mesmo com este calor de tarde a geada ainda se vai mantendo todo o dia nos locais à sombra.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Dez 2016 às 16:30)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...desde de ontem há noite que não entro no fórum,e continua ,não consigo aceder há primeira página ...
> Bom tempo continua com muito sol ,com 13.3ºC e vento fraco.
> 
> Dados de 7.8ºC / 14.7ºC.



Limpa a cache do teu navegador nas definições do mesmo. Comigo resultou.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2016 às 16:57)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Limpa a cache do teu navegador nas definições do mesmo. Comigo resultou.


Já voltou ao original ,limpei qualquer coisa,não sei bem o quê ...tudo bem,obrigado .


----------



## huguh (29 Dez 2016 às 17:02)

que frio! tenho estado em casa todo dia, abri agora a janela 10seg e está um vento e um ar gélido 
até corta a pele, parece que abri a janela para o pólo norte


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2016 às 17:08)

Boas...mais um fim de tarde calmo ,sem vento e com 11.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2016 às 19:44)

Boas...tudo calmo,quase sem vento ,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2016 às 22:00)

Boa noite, por aqui levo uns agradáveis 3.5ºC em subida gradual, sim já me esquecia, o vento está de regresso


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2016 às 22:17)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 8.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.8ºC / 13.7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (29 Dez 2016 às 23:55)

Dia gelado aqui por Figueira, ainda mais frio do que ontem. A máxima não terá ido muito além dos 2ºC, havia algum sincelo bem visível de manhã.

Por agora o nevoeiro continua presente e já com valores negativos de temperatura, estão* -0.5ºC.*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2016 às 00:00)

MSantos disse:


> Dia gelado aqui por Figueira, ainda mais frio do que ontem. A máxima não terá ido muito além dos 2ºC, havia algum sincelo de manhã bem visível de manhã.
> 
> Por agora o nevoeiro continua presente e já com valores negativos de temperatura, estão* -0.5ºC.*



Estava agora mesmo a ver a máxima registada em Pinhel, nem queria acreditar, apenas 1,6ºC, impressionante. 
A estação do IPMA de Macedo de Cavaleiros seguia as 23h nos -4,1ºC, valor brutal.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2016 às 00:02)

Após 2h a temperatura desceu somente 1.6ºC. Sigo com *1.9ºC *e vento fraco a surgir várias vezes. Contudo hoje o vento até tem soprado sobretudo de leste, pelo que até não está a estragar tanto a descida como nos outros dias. Deste modo a temperatura não sobe repentinamente.


----------



## MSantos (30 Dez 2016 às 00:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estava agora mesmo a ver a máxima registada em Pinhel, nem queria acreditar, apenas 1,6ºC, impressionante.
> A estação do IPMA de Macedo de Cavaleiros seguia as 23h nos -4,1ºC, valor brutal.



Quando os nevoeiros se instalam a temperatura simplesmente não sobe, fica negativa durante a noite e durante o dia tem muita dificuldade em subir, originando máximas extremamente baixas. Há uns anos, lembro-me de Mirandela e Chaves andarem vários dias com temperaturas encalhadas nos -3ºC, tudo coberto de sincelo até ao ponto de se partirem as linhas elétricas e os ramos das árvores em algumas zonas.

Hoje durante a minha hora de almoço fui até ao Castelo Rodrigo acima dos 820m para ver o Sol, algo que já não via desde segunda-feira quando saí do Ribatejo, já tinha saudades do Sol!


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2016 às 01:00)

Nunca pensei dizer isto, mas abençoado vento de leste.  Descida de 1.2ºC na última hora. Só é pena que o vento impeça a formação de geada, mas logo que colabore na descida é melhor que nada.

Temp. Atual: *0.7ºC*


----------



## panda (30 Dez 2016 às 06:27)

Bons dias, uma bela geada com *0.2ºC* e 86%Hr


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2016 às 08:03)

Miranda do Douro (7h): -6,3 graus 
O nevoeiro ja levantou? É  uma temperatura brutal caso esteja nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2016 às 08:17)

Bons dias....sol já presente ,com 5.2ºC .


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2016 às 08:54)

Simplesmente gélido em algumas estações do NE Transmontano, temperaturas abaixo dos 6ºc negativos

Isto com nevoeiro produz certamente um sincelo bem forte, destaque para os *-6.5ºc* de Miranda do Douro, os *-6.3ºc* de Macedo de Cavaleiros, assim como os *-6.2ºc* de Carrazeda de Ansiães


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2016 às 09:17)

No aeródromo de Mogadouro  bastante geada com *- 2ºc*.

Como se pode ver pela webcam o nevoeiro anda pelas zonas ( vales)  mais baixas em redor:











http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2016 às 09:36)

Sem dúvida, haverá lugares onde o sincelo poderá causar problemas como em outros tempos...
Os meus pais estão sempre a relembrar aquele Inverno de 82/83 em que estiveram mais de 20 dias sem luz por causa do sincelo... Outros tempos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2016 às 09:51)

Em Chaves as informações que me vão chegando é que está nevoeiro e tudo branco.


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2016 às 09:55)

Bom dia.

Hoje tivemos a manhã mais fria de 2016, foi um ano bem fraquinho.

Mínimas de -5ºC / -6ºC aqui na cidade e uma geada já um pouco mais intensa e com direito a congelação dos pequenos lagos.


----------



## james (30 Dez 2016 às 10:01)

Bom dia.

Hoje encontro - me pela bela região de Trás - Os- Montes, mais concretamente em Valpaços, onde a Tatual é negativa, de - 2 graus e com intenso nevoeiro. 
Há pouco passei por algumas aldeias do concelho de Valpaços e também de Chaves, onde o termómetro marcava - 4 graus. 
Está tudo branco e congelado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2016 às 11:19)

Boas...cheio de sol ,com 10.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Cesar (30 Dez 2016 às 11:57)

Manha de sol sem vento, depois da geada.


----------



## Nickname (30 Dez 2016 às 13:38)

Dia ameno, tal como ontem.
13.8ºC e sol

Ontem fui dar uma volta à zona norte do distrito, percorri as nacionais N323 de Cavernães até ao cruzamento da N226, depois segui até Lamego, e desci pela N2 até Viseu, fiquei chocado com a diferença!!!

Saí de Viseu às 11h com 9ºC, até à zona sul do concelho de Moimenta da Beira tudo normal, a temperatura foi descendo gradualmente até aos 6ºC, mas sempre com céu limpo. De repente chego a um alto um pouco depois de Ariz, e vejo um intenso nevoeiro nos vales a Este e Norte, pouco depois de Caria fiquei envolvido no nevoeiro, atingi a temperatura mais fria da viagem pouco depois, exactamente no cruzamente entre a 323 e a 226, 0ºC, estava tudo congelado!!!!
Em Leomil, à saida de Moimenta, já pouco nevoeiro havia, e a temperatura subiu até aos 6ºC novamente, assim como em Tarouca. Mesmo à entrada de Lamego voltou o nevoeiro, fui até à zona da Sé, onde o carro marcava 3ºC.
Na viagem de regresso pela N2, no Mezio, em pleno Montemuro já estavam 10ºC, 14ºC em Castro Daire e 15.5ºC em Viseu.

Hoje pelos vistos ainda está pior por aquelas bandas, -0.5ºC em Moimenta às 12h, ontem estavam 1.5ºC


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2016 às 14:42)

Boas,
Hoje vim até Lamego 
De manhã estava nevoeiro e temperatura de 2°C
O nevoeiro levantou depois almoço e a temperatura atual na cidade é de 7°C, com sol

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2016 às 15:30)

A tarde segue agradável e cheia de sol, mas à sombra a geada mantêm-se.
















As plantas aguentam bem a geada.


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2016 às 15:35)

Por Lamego 
Sol e temperatura atual de 7°C
Bom ano 2017!


























Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2016 às 15:47)

Boas...o sol vai brilhando ,com 13.2ºC e vento fraco...bom ambiente na rua .


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2016 às 16:06)

Boa tarde. A mínima já foi mais agradável de observar esta noite, ainda que me tenha sabido a pouco.

Podia ter descido mais, mas o vento passou no fim da madrugada, a ter alguma componente de sul, travando a descida. Ainda assim a geada foi bastante abundante até, penso que as últimas horas da madrugada foram cruciais para a formação da mesma.

Mínima então de *-1.0ºC pelas 5h:36m.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2016 às 17:34)

Boas...sem vento ,a descer bem ,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2016 às 17:58)




----------



## panda (30 Dez 2016 às 19:26)

Boas...Manhã fria mas a tarde foi agradável
Temperatura atual 6.8ºC e 64%Hr

Dados de hoje  *-0.3ºC* / *17ºC *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2016 às 21:35)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 8.1ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 5.0ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2016 às 21:46)

Hoje em Chaves ( Fotos de Carvalho Miguel - Facebook)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2016 às 21:53)

E sem avisos meteorológicos... já no Verão podemos assar que não há avisos!
Hoje a temperatura não passou dos 2.9ºC em Chaves e às 21 UTC já estavam gelar novamente com -1.5ºC.





Esta manhã em Chaves, foto: Agostinho Gomes.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2016 às 23:00)

Boa noite. Segue-se mais uma noite fria, de céu limpo e vento fraco, por vezes de leste.

Temp. Atual:* 2.2ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Dez 2016 às 00:01)

O vento tem soprado fraco com componente de sul. Sigo com mais 0.3ºC que ontem à mesma hora.
A temperatura tocou ainda nos 2.5ºC na última hora, mas já regressou aos *2.2ºC (Temp. Atual)*


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Dez 2016 às 04:00)

O sacrifício que foi para entrar em terreno negativo.
Temp. atual:* -0.3ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Dez 2016 às 08:34)

Bom dia.  O último dia de 2016 ficou a 0.2°C da temperatura mínima anual (-1.5°C). A temperatura neste início de manhã ficou retida uns 50min em -1.2°C, começou a subir há 2min. Deste modo *a mínima ficou-se em -1.3°C*, a geada é bastante abundante, tenho inclusivamente alguns recipientes com água a solidificar no exterior.

Temp. Atual: *-0.9°C*
Temp. Mínima: *-1.3ºC*


----------



## Dan (31 Dez 2016 às 09:16)

Bom dia.

A mínima por estas bandas foi semelhante à de ontem, umas décimas mais baixa apenas. Valores aqui na cidade entre -5ºC e -6ºC. Nas áreas mais favoráveis à acumulação de ar frio os valores foram ainda mais baixos.

No vale do rio Sabor o sensor do carro chegou a registar -8,5ºC.

O gelo não me pareceu muito espesso.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2016 às 10:13)

Bons dias .

A manhã cheio de sol ,com 7.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (31 Dez 2016 às 11:30)

Mesmo com o sol a brilhar, a temperatura ainda não passou dos 3°C no Sarzedo.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2016 às 11:39)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> A mínima por estas bandas foi semelhante à de ontem, umas décimas mais baixa apenas. Valores aqui na cidade entre -5ºC e -6ºC. Nas áreas mais favoráveis à acumulação de ar frio os valores foram ainda mais baixos.
> 
> ...



Grandes registos, tens feito uma excelente cobertura, é um gosto vir aqui espreitar as fotos.


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2016 às 12:19)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> A mínima por estas bandas foi semelhante à de ontem, umas décimas mais baixa apenas. Valores aqui na cidade entre -5ºC e -6ºC. Nas áreas mais favoráveis à acumulação de ar frio os valores foram ainda mais baixos.
> 
> ...



Espetáculo! Um Rio com Sabor a Inverno!


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Dez 2016 às 13:19)

Sincelo no Vale da Porca, Macedo de Cavaleiros, hoje.
Fotos de Melanie Raffaela:









Também não me canso de partilhar estas imagens. Seria um sonho acordar e ter estas paisagens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2016 às 14:21)

Boas...tarde cheio de sol...sombra ,com 10.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (31 Dez 2016 às 14:44)

Boas...Mais uma manhã de geada com uma mínima de  *-1.2ºC *
Sol com 13.8ºC e 53%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2016 às 17:18)

Boas...hoje a fazer frio mais cedo ,com 8.4ºC...nada se mexe .


----------



## Fil (31 Dez 2016 às 17:23)

Nota-se que estamos em Dezembro porque apesar dos dias soleados a geada vai-se mantendo e acumulando de dia para dia nos locais abrigados. Por volta das 13h estava assim:


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2016 às 18:05)




----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2016 às 18:06)

Boas, dias muito parecidos em termos meteorológicos, de manhã gelo e geada, a partir do meio dia sol quentinho, mínima de -1,6°C e máxima de 15,6°C, atual 5,9°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2016 às 19:37)

Boas...hoje também faz por aqui,com 5.4ºC...a descer bem .


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2016 às 19:47)

2,2°C por aqui

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2016 às 20:27)

Boas ...continua a descer,com 4.3ºC,minima da noite passada parou nos 3.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2016 às 22:06)

Boas ...vai descendo,com 2.7ºC...mínima de momento.


----------



## panda (31 Dez 2016 às 22:21)

Já com geada, temperatura 1.6ºC e 81%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2016 às 23:18)

Boas ,com 2.4ºC e 73%HR.


----------



## Cheiroso (31 Dez 2016 às 23:28)

Hoje...com -5ºC... entre Vila Verde da Raia (Chaves) e Verín (Espanha). Muito Top!



free upload image





20mb image hosting



free photo hosting




image url


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2016 às 23:36)

Boas, geada e -1,8°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2017 às 00:04)

Bom ano de 2017 para todos, começa com frio, neste momento -1,5°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## panda (1 Jan 2017 às 01:37)

2017 entra assim, as 0horas estavam *0ºC*  e muita geada
Neste momento estão  *-0.7ºC* e 86%Hr
Bom Ano!


----------

